# Buying Replacement Nut for Victor Welding Nozzle?



## erikmannie (Dec 19, 2022)

eBay often sucks. Even though the nut was shown in the auction photo, the eBay Seller shipped me this welding nozzle without the nut.

This is what they shipped me:







This is a complete welding nozzle. I wonder if anybody knows if it is possible to buy just that nut.







This is for a 300 Series torch. For a #4 tip, these welding nozzles are called 4-W or sometimes W-4. I believe that a replacement nut would fit on any size tip.

I looked on the internet, and didn’t find any. Does anybody know anywhere to buy such a replacement nut?


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 19, 2022)

It would look like this:


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 20, 2022)

Probably cost as much as you paid for the tip. I’d contact the seller and tell him to make it right. Otherwise return it, if the listing showed the nut and didn’t explicitly state it wasn’t included it’s bait and switch. 

John


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 20, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Probably cost as much as you paid for the tip. I’d contact the seller and tell him to make it right. Otherwise return it, if the listing showed the nut and didn’t explicitly state it wasn’t included it’s bait and switch.
> 
> John



The Seller has yet another of the exact same item for sale. I messaged them, as well as initiated a return.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## G-ManBart (Dec 20, 2022)

If someone else stumbles on this looking for the same part:






						WeldingSupply  0309-0077 $14.92
					

Secure on-line welding supplies  0309-0077 $14.92




					weldingsupply.com


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 20, 2022)

G-ManBart said:


> If someone else stumbles on this looking for the same part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was some pretty impressive Google Fu, @G-ManBart


----------

